# Factory Tour??



## mcoven (Oct 3, 2005)

Herbert,
Any chace of a factory tour on on Saurday, July 15th??? 

A bunch of us triathletes will be in Catanooga for the Chatanooga Waterfront Triathlon that weekend and would love to see the factory on Saturday morning if possible..

Thanks!


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

mcoven said:


> Herbert,
> Any chace of a factory tour on on Saurday, July 15th???
> 
> A bunch of us triathletes will be in Catanooga for the Chatanooga Waterfront Triathlon that weekend and would love to see the factory on Saturday morning if possible..
> ...


We only do factory tours monday through friday between 8am and 3:30pm as that is when the whole shop is busy and you can actually see the artisans at their respective positions.
Maybe you and your friends can work it in another time?

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed


----------

